# دور المساح في مشاريع الانشاءات



## ابو عباده المصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​للمساح دور كبير وفعال في المشاريع الانشائيه مختلفه الاحجام وسوف نتحدث اليوم عن دروالمساح في المشاريع الانشائيه وهو كالتالي : 
1- اشتراك المساح في لجنه استلام ارض المشروع حيث يقوم باستلام النقاط الثابته المقدمه من الجهه المالكه للمشروع او من استشاري المشروع ويقوم بمراجعه هذه النقاط ( عاده تكون نقطتين ) والتاكد من دقه هذه النقاط وابداء ملاحظاته عليها ان وجد
2- بعد ذلك يقوم بعمل الترافيرس المغلق للمشروع وتصحيحه وتسليمه للاستشاري 
3 - يقوم المساح بتوقيع مكونات المشروع ( اللوحات الانشائيه ) علي الاتوكاد وضبطها علي الترافيرس الموجود لديه بمعلوميه حدود ارض المشروع او اي مرجع متوفر لديه ( مبني قائم او طريق محيط بالمشروع الي اخره ) 
4- يقوم المساح بعمل الميزانيه الشبكيه لكامل ارض المشروع كل 5 او 10 متر حسب تعليمات الاستشاري ويستخدم في ذلك جهاز الميزان او التوتال استيشن علي حسب مساحه المشروع 
5- يقوم بعد ذلك بتوقيع الميزانيه الشبكيه علي لوحه الموقع العام للمشروع وطباعتها وطباعه الاحداثيات والمناسيب في جدول اكسل وتسليمها للاستشاري 
6- استخراج احداثيات حدود الحفر لمكونات المشروع ( المباتي او الاسوار او غيرها ) وعمل لوحات (شوب درونج ) واذا امكنه وضع الاحداثيات علي التوتال استيشن 
7 - البدء في توقيع حدود الحفر لمكونات المشروع ( واحيانا يطلب الاستشاري عمل ميزانيه شبكيه لكل مبني علي حده بدقه اعلي ) ثم يقوم بمتابعه الحفر حتي الوصول الي منسوب قاع الحفر كما هو مطلوب واذا كان هناك طبقات ردم ( احلال للتربه ) يقوم بتنفيذها ايضا حتي الوصول الي منسوب التاسيس المطلوب 
ملاحظه : يقوم المساح بتسليم منسوب قاع الحفر وحدود الحفر وكذلك مناسيب طبقات الاحلال للاستشاري
8- يقوم المساح بإستخراج احداثيات حدود العاديه ( في حاله اللبشه ) وتوقيعها علي الطبيعه وفي حاله ( القواعد المنفصله ) يقوم بتوقيع موازيات للمحاور الرئسيه علي الريجه ( الخنزيره ) وكذلك يقوم بضبط مناسيب خشب العاديه ويقوم بسليمها للاستشاري 
ملاحظه : في حاله القواعد المنفصله يمكن توقيع القواعد المنفصله لكل قاعده نقطتين ( وتر) او كامل نقاط القاعده والاستغناء عن الريجه 
9- يقوم المساح بعمل نفس الخطوات السابقه مع القواعد المسلحه ورقاب الاعمده والميدات السفليه والعلويه ان وجد 
10- يقوم المساح بعمل مناسيب ( شرب ) علي إرتفاع محدد من منسوب تشطيب المبني ( + 1 متر ) ويقوم بتوزيع هذا الشرب علي كل اعمده المبني او حسب الحاجه
ملاحظه : استخدامات الشرب لا حصر لها علي سبيل المثال ( تحديد منسوب السقف , الارضيات ,الشبابيك والابواب , السب فريم , مفاتيح الكهرباء , محابس المياه ,الصرف الداخلي , وغيرها الكثير والكثير ) لذا وجب المحافظه عليه 
11- وزن خشب السقف وتسليمه للاستشاري 
12- متابعه وضبط مناسيب الخرسانه اثناء صب السقف 
13 توقيع موازيات للمحاورالرئيسيه علي السقف ( بعد جفاف الخرسانه ) وتسليمها للاستشاري
14- تكرار الخطوات من 10 الي 13 مع الادوار المتكرره حتي الدور الاخير 
15- يقوم المساح بعمل مناسيب ميول صرف المطرعلي سطح الدور الاخير ( حسب اللوحات المعتمده ) 
ملاحظه :يقوم المساح باعمال كثيره جدا خلال عمليه التشطيب ومعظمها يكون بالميزان وعاده تكون اعمال وضع شرب وضبط ومراجعه مناسيب لاعمال مختلف (اعتاب , ابواب ,سيراميك , رخام , كهربا , سباكه , اسقف , باركيه , وغيرها ) 
16 - استخراج وتوقيع احداثيات وظبط مناسيب لاعمال (تنسيق الموقع العام والصرف والمياه والري وكبلات الكهرباء والتليفونات والطرق الداخليه وغيرها من المرافق ) ان وجد وعلي حسب الحاجه .
في النهايه ارجو ألا اكون قد نسيت شئ او اخطات في شئ ​


----------



## صقر العايد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

صدقت والله


----------



## hosh123 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميله والتوضيح الممتاز


----------



## adel104 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الهامة*​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للاخوه الكرام علي المرور
الاخ / صقر العابد تحيه طيبه وبارك الله فيك 
الاخ / hosh123 اللهم امين 
الاخ / adel104 اللهم امين


----------



## هانى عامر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هانى عامر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


 
الاخ الكريم / هاني عامر 
شكرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you eng.


----------



## أيهم عقيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميله والتوضيح الممتاز*​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ / مهندس رافع خضر الشكر لله وبارك الله فيك وشكرا لمرورك الكريم 
الاخ / أيهم عقل تحيه طيبه وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء مشتاق (15 نوفمبر 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس .............جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم / علاء مشتاق بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد العزيز شريف (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وفيت وكفيت **** يعني بالواضح *** لولا مهندس المساحة **** لا يمكن لأي منشأ هنسي أ ن يقوم . 
***** ولكم الشكر أجزله *********


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وكل هذه الاعمال تعطى المساحة أهمية كبرى فى كل المشاريع الهندسية
التى اصبحت تقوم على عاتق المساحة بلا منازع


----------



## حسام86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الشرح وانا اعمل بمجال المساحة وقد صدقت بكل شيء قلته


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام شكرا علي مروركم وعلي ردودكم الجميله 
الاخ / سعيد صلاح محمد بارك الله فيك 
الاخ / عبد العزيز شريف كلامك صحيح وهذا ما لا يقدره الكثيرين حق تقديره 
الاخ / هاني صابر محمد بالفعل اخي الكريم الاعمال المساحيه هي من اهم اعمده المشاريع الهندسيه 
الخ / حسام86 بارك الله فيك 
*وارجو من الاخوه من لديه المزيد فليضيفه الي الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده علي الجميع *


----------



## ابوهبه (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany hashem (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## raider_1 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ده كلام تمام 
أنا مهندس مساحة مش مساح وبعمل فعلا اللى انت قولت عليه فى المشاريع اللى بشتغل فيها
بس انت أسردت بشكل جميل كل شىء
بس بصراحة أجملت شغل الشبكات فى كلمتين
طبعا شبكات المياه والصرف والكهرباء .....الخ
دول شغلهم كتير قوى ومحتاج مجهود وتركيز ودقة عالية 
والطرق طبعا 

بس بجد شكرا ليك
احنا استفادنا منه


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

raider_1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ده كلام تمام
> أنا مهندس مساحة مش مساح وبعمل فعلا اللى انت قولت عليه فى المشاريع اللى بشتغل فيها
> بس انت أسردت بشكل جميل كل شىء
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الكريم / rider-1 شكرا جزيلا علي تفاعلك الجميل وعلي النقد البناء واحب ان اقول اني اؤيد كلامك فقد اختصرت موضوع الاعمال المساحيه للشبكات في كلمات قليله ومررت عليه مرور الكرام وشكرا لك لتنبيهي الي هذه النقطه وان شاء الله سأقوم بإفراد موضوع خاص لهذه الاعمال بإذن الله 
اما فيما يختص بجزئيه الطرق فاني اري ان هذا الموضوع يكاد يكون الموضوع الرئيسي في هذا المنتدي العظيم واري ان كثيرا من الاخوه اصحاب الخبره والكفائه قد شرحوا فيه بما فيه الكفايه 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم علي المشاركه الفعاله واسف علي التأخر في الرد


----------



## shrek (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Rocker (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
الاخ / sherk وبارك الله فيك 
الاخ / rocker الشكر لله


----------



## رجب السيد احمد عبد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا ولكنى اسأل عن دور المساح الاستشارى فى اعمال الانشاءات هل هناك مزيد من الاعمال خلافا لمراجعة ما ذكر


----------



## elhalalsab (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا عى الشرح الجيد والمختصر


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام شكرا علي المرور


----------



## عمر ورباح (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوعامر27 (16 أبريل 2011)

مجهود تشكر عليه والله يكتب اجرك


----------



## محمد الحسن1 (17 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله فيك والجميع يثمن هذه المهام للمساح .


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الغالي


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع و اهتمامك


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (17 يونيو 2011)

بس اتمني من الاساتذة الكبار و خبراء المساحة ان يشرحوا كل ما ذكر بنوع من التفصيل حتي نستطيع هضم المواضيع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة اخي ابو عباده المصري


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الكتراز (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mrsimo (19 أغسطس 2011)

thank you sooo mush


----------



## hodabasha (17 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع 
جزاك اللة خير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## eng_m_a87 (2 يناير 2012)

اوجزت وانجزت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## snap 10 (2 يناير 2012)

* بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووو ولو فيه كتاب افضل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك اخانا الكريم واحسن الله اليك


----------



## abdo.satar (4 يناير 2012)

الاخ / ابو عباده المصرى مشكور على مجهودك العظيم فى المندى

ياريت لو عندك طريقه مبسطه فى عمل الترافرس المغلق مع الشرح


----------



## كمال المجالي (4 يناير 2012)

المساح اول من يدخل المشروع وهو اخر من يغادر المشروع


----------



## obeidatm (24 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافيه 
معلومات ممتازه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمد الليبى (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياأبوعبادة وسلمت أيديك يامبدع


----------



## كمال المجالي (22 مارس 2013)

المساح اول من يدخل المشروع واخر من يخرج منه.


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2013)

*





** بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## yahyaalkawri (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## wael mostafa 82 (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## survsomy (2 سبتمبر 2014)

تلخيص جيد جدا


----------



## moh.mog (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان امكن ان توضح عمل المساح بشكل تفصيلي وكيفية العمل من حدود الارض الى التفنيش وكيفية استخدام الميزان والتوتال مع اكسل وارقام بالحسابات الارقام مع المخططات الانشائية وان تكون دوره على 4 اقسام مثلا 
انا حاب اخوض بالمجال هذا كثير لكن اريد فهمه بعناية قبل ذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا:75:


----------



## adel104 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كفيت و أوفيت ، لك التحية


----------

